

Google's advice for newspapers: "Experiment, Experiment, Experiment" - morisy
http://googlepublicpolicy.blogspot.com/2010/03/newspaper-economics-online-and-offline.html

======
morisy
I'm a little skeptical of this advice, since there are two tracks in
newspapers _I_ see right now: Bunkering down and hoping for a savior
(Bailouts! Strong copyright! Google!) and experimenting and hoping for a
savior (Micropayments! Internet Magic! Google!), but I'd love to see what
advice the HN community would give to non-NYTimes/USAToday/WSJ local papers.

Is "Experiment Experiment Experiment" just an appeal to throw spaghetti on the
wall or is it a viable business strategy?

